# [Lesertest] Enermax ELC 240



## Axonia (7. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Inhaltsverzeichnis*

I. Vorwort
II. Die Verpackung
 III. Lieferumfang 
IV. Support
V. Erster Eindruck
VI. Die Montage
VII. David gegen Goliath / Testsystem
VIII. Prime 27,9 
IX. Battlefield 3
X. Wärmeleitpaste
XI. Die Lüfter
XII. Fazit
XIII. Schlusswort
*Vorwort*
Herzlich Willkommen zu meinem ersten Review.
Heute schauen wir uns die AiO Kompaktwasserkühlung "ELC 240" aus dem Hause Enermax an.
Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei Enermax für das Bereitstellen des Exemplars und natürlich der PCGH Redaktion.
Ich freue mich darauf mein Ergebnisse und Erfahrungen mit euch zu teilen.
Des Weiteren geht ein Dank an "Balthar" der mir sehr bei der Visualisierung geholfen hat.
*Die Verpackung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verpackung wurde recht schlicht in den Farben weiß und rot gestaltet.
Auf der Vorderseite ist die  Kompatibilität aufgeführt.
 Alle aktuellen Sockel werden von der ELC 240 unterstützt.
Enermax verspricht eine Kühlleistung von 250 Watt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite offenbart die Spezifikationen der Kühllösung, sowie eine Diagramm, welches die Leistung der ELC mit der einer anderen AiO Wasserkühlung sowie dem Boxed Kühler von Intel vergleicht. 
Wieso allerdings ein i7 920 und keine aktuellere CPU auserwählt wurde, erschließt mir auf Grund der Tatsache, dass die ELC Serie von Enermax 2012 veröffentlicht wurde nicht.
Auch findet man keine Informationen inwiefern und womit die CPU ausgelastet wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Unterseite wird in 12 Sprachen der Lieferumfang angegeben.
Auch findet man hier die S/N Nummer, falls es zu einem Garantiefall kommt. 
Enermax gibt 5 Jahre auf dieses Produkt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einiges hat Enermax im Gegensatz zu der Konkurrenz anders gemacht. 
Dieses Besonderheiten werden auf der Oberseite aufgeführt. 
Ganz besonders geht man auf die neuartige Kühlplatte ein, sowie auf einen Clou bei den Lüftern. Man verspricht ebenfalls einen einfachen Einbau. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man die Verpackung nun öffnet, sieht man, dass der Platz des Kartons fast vollständig ausgenutzt wurde. Alle Bauteile sind gut geschützt mit Folie verpackt
Ich hätte mir allerdings gewünscht, dass ganz besonders der Radiator besser geschützt wird. Ein dünnes Schaumstoffstück hätte mMn. ausgereicht um die Lamellen des Radiators besser vor Schäden zu schützen.

*Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lieferumfang beinhaltet das Montagezubehör, eine Anleitung sowie den Radiator mit Kühlblock und natürlich die zwei Lüftern.
Enermax selbst sieht davon ab eine Tube WLP mitzugeben, stattdessen wird diese schon im Vorfeld aufgetragen und mit einem Plastikschutz versehen.
Die Anleitung ist in 12 Sprachen gehalten und sehr logisch aufgebaut.
Des Weiteren sind acht Entkoppler im Lieferumfang für die Lüfter enthalten.

*Support

*Auch hierzu möchte ich ein paar Worte verlieren.
Die in dem Test vorgestellte ELC 240 ist nicht dieselbe ELC 240,
die ich zuvor bekam.
Die Fabrik hat da leider etwas geschludert,
sodass ich mich mit Enermax in Kontakt gesetzt habe.
Ich musste nicht lange warten, da bekam ich schon eine freundliche E-Mail eines Enermax Mitarbeiters. 
Ich bekam ohne weitere Probleme eine neue zugeschickt. Dies alles verlief problemlos und das finde ich top.

*
Erster Eindruck*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Qualität der ELC 240 bin ich zufrieden, allerdings mit Abzügen in der B Note.
Wieso ? 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die Lamellen besser schützen hätte können. 
Am meisten störte mich aber die Kühlplatte die immens verkratzt ist,und drei Einkerbungen besaß.
Dies darf mMn. nicht sein!
Des Weiteren schleift ein Lüfter ein wenig. Dieses hört man allerdings nur wenn sie bei wenig RPM betrieben werden.
Stören kann es natürlich trotzdem, da man es schon hört. 

Die Lüfter gefallen mir allerdings dennoch sehr gut.
Enermax möchte mehrere Gruppen ansprechen, daher lassen sich die Lüfter mit bis zu 2200RPM betreiben.
Der Clou bestehlt allerdings darin, dass man die maximale Drehzahl begrenzen kann.
Dann drehen sie mit maximal 1500 bzw. 1800 Umdrehungen pro Minute.
Für Leute die eine Luftsteuerung haben, ist dieses Feature vielleicht nicht so von Bedeutung. 
Die Einstellungen über die max. Drehzahl des Lüfters lässt sich leider nur am Lüfter selbst tätigen.
Ein nachträgliches Ändern erfordert somit den Ausbau.
Eine Softwarelösung gibt es leider nicht. 
Die Lüfter werden nicht vom Mainboard mit Strom versorgt, sondern werden direkt an die Pumpe angeschlossen.
Erwähnt soll noch sein, dass die Kabel gesleevt sind. 

*Die Montage *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enermax verspricht eine sehr leichte Montage. 
In diesem Falle wurde die Kühllösung in ein Cooler Master HAF XB eingebaut. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Cube Tower.
Besonders bei der Montage musste die ELC 240 viele Federn lassen. Ich habe einige graue Haare beim einbauen bekommen.  
Die Anleitung ist zwar sehr gut beschrieben, allerdings sah es in der Praxis etwas anders aus.
Geht man nach der Anleitung vor, 
so soll man zuerst den Radiator mit den Lüftern befestigen,
danach müssen die silbernen Pins in die Backplate gedrückt werden.
 Schließlich wird die Backplate hinter dem Mainboard in die jeweiligen Sockelabhängigen Öffnungen gedrückt und muss schlussendlich mit dem Kühler verschraubt werden. 
Je nach Gehäuse muss das Mainboard vorher aber erst ausgebaut werden.
In meinem Fall habe ich ein Cube Tower und daher war dies etwas problematisch, da die Öffnung im Mainboardtray nach unten geöffnet ist.
 Mir war es nicht möglich alleine die Backplate festzuhalten, den Kühlkopf auf die CPU zu legen und so viel Druck auszuüben, als dass ich den Kühler mit der Backplate fest verschrauben konnte.
Aus diesem Grund stand mir bei jeder Montage der ELC 240 eine weitere Person zur Verfügung die mir half.
Selbst bei einem normalen Gehäuse hätte ich wohl Probleme gehabt, weil der Druck der aufgewendet werden musste recht stark ist.
Soll heißen, die Montage gefiel mir überhaupt gar nicht. Das kann die Konkurrenz teils besser 
Nach der Montage lässt sich sagen, dass die Pumpe absolut leise ist, 
kein Klackern, kein Rasseln!

*David gegen Goliath / Testsystem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

In meinem Review fordert die ELC 240 somit die H60i aus dem Hause Enermax heraus.
120er vs. 240er Radiator
ein Lüfter vs. zwei Lüfter 
Kann sich Enermax absetzten ? 

Das Testsystem besteht des Weiteren aus folgenden Komponenten:
I7 3770k
Asrock Extreme 4
Asus HD 7950
Avexir Ram - 8 GB @ 1600 Mhz
BQ e9 480 Watt
Coolermaster HAF XB
ELC 240 / H60i

Weitere Anmerkung zum Test:

 Der Boxed Lüfter der geplant war, musste leider komplett aus der Wertung herausgenommen werden und ist daher nicht vertreten.
Noch eine ganz wichtige Anmerkung: Mein 3770k ist geköpft! [Was bedeutet köpfen?]
*
Prime 27,9*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Prime 27,9 ? Min/Max FFT 864k [x] FFTs in-place 

Nun zeigen sich die Stärken der ELC 240. Sowohl @Stock, aber auch OC auf 4,0 bzw. 4,5 Ghz weiß die Kompaktwasserkühlung zu gefallen.
Was sofort heraussticht, ist die Tatsache, dass die ELC auch bei niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl noch sehr gut kühlt.
Die Lamellen scheinen daher nicht so eng aneinander gegliedert zu sein, sodass eine niedrige RPM Zahl noch sehr gute Ergebnisse erreichen kann. 
Bei 50% sind die Lüfter auch sehr leise. Bei 75% waren sie schon deutlich wahrnehmbarer, subjektiv gesehen für mich schon zu laut. 
Unter 2200RPM brüllen die Lüfter regelrecht. Selbst mit einem Headset waren die Lüfter noch zu hören.
Bei Prime zeigt sich aber auch, dass die Lüfter gar nicht schnell drehen müssen, denn der Delta sinkt nur signifikant.
Auch kann die H60i bei 100% (2000RPM) sehr gut aufholen, 
dennoch unterliegt sie der ELC 240.
*Battlefield 3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da Prime dann doch etwas praxisfern ist, wurde auch noch Battlefield 3 getestet.
Da die Last hier natürlich eine ganz andere ist als zB. bei Prime, liegen beide Kühler näher aneinander.
Allerdings verspricht die doppele Radiatorfläche, natürlich kein doppelt so gutes Ergebnis.
Die Temperaturen wurden nach einer Runde im Multiplayer abgelesen.
*Wärmeleitpaste *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Prime 27,9 ? Min/Max FFT 864k [x] FFTs in-place 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier verwendete ich wieder Prime für maximal Last.
Nachdem ich bei Enermax nachfragte, wurde mir gesagt, dass auf deren Produkte die "Dow-Corning®-Wärmeleitpaste" verwenden wird.
Da ich normalerweise nicht viel von den aufgetragene Wärmeleitpasten halte, habe ich diese mit der "Gelid Extreme" verglichen.
Die Dow-Corning schlägt sich aber sehr gut  
Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, sodass ich den Kühler demontierte und die Gelid Extreme ein zweites mal auf die CPU aufgetragen habe. 
Auch dieses mal konnte sie sich kaum bis gar nicht absetzten.
Daher lässt sich sagen, dass man die aufgetrage Paste ohne schlechten Gewissens verwenden kann.
Nach der Demontage und das entfernen der Dow-Corning Wärmeleitpaste, sah ich dann das Ausmaß der Verwüstung.
Für mich ist es wenig verständlich, wieso die Kühlplatte so aussieht. So etwas habe ich im Vorfeld auch bei anderen AiO Wasserkühlungen nicht gesehen.
Auch bei meinem ersten Exemplar hatte ich eine solch unschöne Kühlplatte. 

*Die Lüfter*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Prime 27,9 ? Min/Max FFT 864k [x] FFTs in-place

Als letztes wurden auch die Lüfter noch einmal getauscht.
Es kamen die beliebten Noiseblocker Blacksilent zum Einsatz.
Hier treten unter 100% 2200 RPM gegen 1400 RPM an!
Zugegeben ist dies ein etwas unfaires Duell. 
Die Noiseblocker sind zu jedem Zeitpunkt deutlich leiser, aber unterliegen in Sachen Leistung.
Besonders unter 50% bricht die Leistung enorm ein. 
Die Enermax Lüfter sind subjektiv natürlich etwas lauter. Drosselt man diese aber auf 50%, so sind sie (vorausgesetzt sie schleifen nicht),
sehr leise und kühlen ebenfalls ausgezeichnet.
Dies widerspricht also dem allgemeinen Klischee, 
dass Kompaktwasserkühlungen nur mit immenser Lautheit, auch sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen können.
*Fazit
*Ich konnte nun einige Zeit die ELC 240 ausgiebig testen komme nun zu folgendem Fazit.
Das Produkt ist wie viele andere auch nicht perfekt !
Nichtsdestotrotz bekommt die ELC 240 eine Kaufempfehlung von mir ausgesprochen.
Besonders die Kühlleistung und auch die Lautstärke wissen zu gefallen, insofern man sich etwas mit der Materie auseinander setzt.
Einzig die Montage muss ich knallhart kritisieren. Ich habe schon einige CPU Kühler montiert, aber bei keinem hatte ich solche Probleme. 
Das geht definitiv besser, wie zB. auch Corsair zeigen konnte.
Bei der Qualität bin ich eher zwiegespalten.
Im großen und ganzen vergebe ich hier lediglich die Note "Befriedigend".
Mir persönlich ist der Support eines Unternehmen sehr wichtig. Enermax bietet auch deutschen Support an, was die Sache natürlich umso einfacher macht.
Der Kontakt war sehr freundlich und ich wurde als "Kunde" sehr gut behandelt. 
Daraus ergibt sich nun folgendes:

Leistung: Sehr gut
Lautstärke: Sehr gut
Montage: Mangelhaft
Qualität: Befriedigend
Support: Sehr gut
Ø 2,2  ? Gut
*Schlusswort**

*Dies war mein erstes Review welches ich schrieb, dabei habe mir viel Mühe gegeben. Ich hoffe, dass man das auch sieht.  
Ich hoffe aber auch, dass ich euch einen guten Einblick verschaffen konnte. Ich bin natürlich trotzdem offen für konstruktive Kritik. Für Kleinigkeiten wie zB. einen Rechtschreibfehler, würde ich euch aber bitten mir eine PM zu kommen zu lassen. Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass euch mein Test gefallen hat und ich vielleicht dem ein oder anderen bei der Entscheidung etwas helfen konnte.

Lieben Gruß
Axonia 

ELC 240 auf der Enermax-Website
ELC 240 im PCGH Preisvergleich
 ​


----------



## Axonia (15. September 2013)

Als letzter im Bunde, bin auch ich nun fertig.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## minicoopers (15. September 2013)

Schönes Review


----------



## blautemple (15. September 2013)

Guter Test


----------



## Balthar (15. September 2013)

Echtn Klasse Review, schön geschrieben, so muss et sein  Hat Spaß gemacht an dem Projekt mitzuhelfen


----------



## beren2707 (15. September 2013)

Fein gemacht, Axi. Klasse Bilder, gut lesbar, hübsche Diagramme und nachvollziehbare Wertungen. Für den ersten Test wirklich sehr gelungen.
Gegen die ELC240 sieht meine ELC120 richtig alt aus, in allen Belangen.


----------



## StefanStg (15. September 2013)

Schöner Test


----------



## Ion (15. September 2013)

Klasse Lesertest 
Vorallem die Diagramme und die Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut.

Interessant ist überdies zu sehen wie gut die Lösung von Corsair bis 4GHz mithalten kann 
Sobald aber mehr als 1.2V anliegen, zeigt die Enermax vorallem im unteren Drehzahlbereich was ein größerer Radi ausmacht.

Gute Arbeit


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (15. September 2013)

Ja, ein sehr schönes Review.

Ich finde es aber auch sehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich sich die WLPs bei uns verhalten 
(ja, ein bisschen eigenwerbung )
Da hatten wir uns ja schonmal unterhalten.

Leider kann ich das jetzt aber auch nicht mehr nachtesten, weil sie ja weggewischischt ist 
Übrigens sah meine Kupfperplatte nicht so zerkrazt aus.
Da waren nur ein paar Schlieren vom wischen drauf, auch wenn das bei euch wohl anders war.

Letztendlich haben wir ja aber das Gleiche getestet und das gleiche Fazit
Und das zeigt ja, dass wir beide gut gearbeitet haben


----------



## Skysnake (15. September 2013)

sehr schöner Test 

Mit was hast du denn die Grafiken gemacht?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schönes Review, die Bilder gefallen mir und die Diagramme sind übersichtlich


----------



## Balthar (15. September 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> sehr schöner Test
> 
> Mit was hast du denn die Grafiken gemacht?


 
Die Grafiken habe ich mit Adobe Photoshop CS 6 gemacht


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Auf Wunsch. 



> Dann sehr gut, bis auf die Druckmaschinenschrift.


----------



## Axonia (15. September 2013)

Hallo @ all.
Freue mich, dass ihr meinen ersten Test so gut aufgenommen habt. Das freut mich natürlich und bestätigt mich mit meiner Arbeit 



> Echtn Klasse Review, schön geschrieben, so muss et sein  Hat Spaß gemacht an dem Projekt mitzuhelfen


Ich bedanke mich auch bei dir, dass du mir so tatkräftig geholfen hast, du hast es echt drauf 



> Fein gemacht, Axi. Klasse Bilder, gut lesbar, hübsche Diagramme und nachvollziehbare Wertungen. Für den ersten Test wirklich sehr gelungen.
> Gegen die ELC240 sieht meine ELC120 richtig alt aus, in allen Belangen.


Danke  Freut mich ! Schade, dass du leider ein nicht so gutes Urteil für das Konzept von Enermax veröffentlichen konntest  



> Interessant ist überdies zu sehen wie gut die Lösung von Corsair bis 4GHz mithalten kann
> Sobald aber mehr als 1.2V anliegen, zeigt die Enermax vorallem im unteren Drehzahlbereich was ein größerer Radi ausmacht.


Ja ich muss sagen, dass ich auch erstaunt war, dass die H60i sich lange Zeit doch wirklich gut behaupten konnte. 
Der riesen Vorteil an der ELC ist natürlich, dass sie im unteren Drehbereich sehr potent ist 



> Ich finde es aber auch sehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich sich die WLPs bei uns verhalten


Ja das machte mich im Test schon wirklich "wahnsinnig" weil zu dem Zeitpunkt dein Test schon online war 
Wie im Test beschrieben, habe ich die Gelid wirklich 2 mal getestet. Somit lief Prime schon 9 Stunden nur wegen der Gelid wlp 



> Sehr schönes Review, die Bilder gefallen mir und die Diagramme sind übersichtlich


Danke Softy  Freut mich auch, dass es dir gefällt. Ich hoffe du hast nicht wie einige den Leak im Vorfeld gesehen 



> Auf Wunsch.
> Dann sehr gut, bis auf die Druckmaschinenschrift.


Ich mags halt gerne Oldschool 

Axonia


----------



## xenos1 (16. September 2013)

Schönes Review, und auch zur passenden Zeit  Bin schon seit Tagen am Rumüberlegen ob nun nen Highend-Luftkühler, ne AiO Wasserkühlung oder gleich ne kleine richtige Lowbudget Wasserkühlung für die CPU. Dein Review bringt auf jeden Fall ein  Pluspunkt zur zweitgenannten Kühlmethode. Und besonders teuer ist die von dir getestete ja auch nicht. 

Aber hab ich es überlesen, oder steht nichts zum Thema Pumpenlautstärke da? Kannst du da noch was zu sagen? Das ist ja bei den AiO WaKüs der große Knackpunkt neben der Lüfterlautstäke.


Gruß, David


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

Als ich mich mit ihm unterhalten habe meinte er, sie sei sehr leise und praktisch nicht herauszuhören. Enermax scheint bei ELC120 und 240 unterschiedliche Pumpen zu verwenden (oder irgendetwas an der Pumpe geändert zu haben), denn meine ELC120 hat ein sehr lautes Pumpengeräusch mit starken Vibrationen. Evtl. liegt das aber auch an einer Serienstreuung, bei anderen AiO-Modellen (zumeist von Corsair) liest man ja auch, dass teilweise dreimal gewechselt werden musste, bis man eine laufruhige Pumpe hatte. Ist für mich bislang der größte Knackpunkt an den Kompaktwasserkühlungen, denn man kann die Lüfter noch so sehr drosseln und die Leistung kann noch so gut sein, wenns dafür dauerhaft laut neben einem brummt und dröhnt.


----------



## Axonia (16. September 2013)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Schönes Review, und auch zur passenden Zeit  Bin schon seit Tagen am Rumüberlegen ob nun nen Highend-Luftkühler, ne AiO Wasserkühlung oder gleich ne kleine richtige Lowbudget Wasserkühlung für die CPU. Dein Review bringt auf jeden Fall ein  Pluspunkt zur zweitgenannten Kühlmethode. Und besonders teuer ist die von dir getestete ja auch nicht.
> 
> Aber hab ich es überlesen, oder steht nichts zum Thema Pumpenlautstärke da? Kannst du da noch was zu sagen? Das ist ja bei den AiO WaKüs der große Knackpunkt neben der Lüfterlautstäke.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo David  
Es freut mich, dass auch dir mein Review gefällt.
Ich zitiere mich an der Stelle einfach mal selber. 



> Nach der Montage lässt sich sagen, dass die Pumpe absolut leise ist,
> kein Klackern, kein Rasseln!



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen 

Lieben Gruß
Axonia


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

Man muss leider eine hohe Serienstreuung erwähnen.


----------



## Axonia (16. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Man muss leider eine hohe Serienstreuung erwähnen.


 
Darauf ist Beren2707 ja schon eingegangen. Das muss ich ja nicht erneut wiederholen 


> Evtl. liegt das aber auch an einer Serienstreuung



Ich kann natürlich nur von meinem Exemplar ausgehen. Dort gab es zu keiner Zeit Geräusche von der Pumpe ausgehend. 
Aber natürlich kann das passieren, wie Beren2707 in seinem Review auch schön herausgearbeitet hat.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

Danke sehr für die Blumen, Axi.
Ja, ich habe offensichtlich "Pech" gehabt. Wäre die Pumpe bei mir lautlos, würde ich auch bei der ELC120 bleiben und sie mit den NB betreiben, aber so wie sie ist, wird sie leider in meinem Reservesystem Platz nehmen müssen, denn das Rattern ertrage ich auf Dauer einfach nicht.

Ich überlege mir, ob ich einem der Herrn, deren Kontaktadresse mir Stephan zukommen ließ, mal eine kleine Mail schreibe und sie frage, inwiefern sie sich diese Unterschiede zwischen den Kühllösungen, was die Lautstärke der Pumpe angeht, erklären können oder ob ich einfach ein Modell mit (teil)defekter Pumpe erwischt habe. Sollte dies der Fall sein und ich erneut testen müssen, wird mein Test natürlich aktualisiert werden. Ich werde auf jeden Fall den Artikel aktuell halten und über Änderungen an der Wertung im positiven wie negativen Sinne berichten. Über ein kleines bisschen Rückmeldung bei meinem Test würde ich mich auch freuen, auch gerne kritische Äußerungen, was ich hätte besser machen können oder ob ich etwas verständlicher formulieren sollte (meine Bandwurmsätze, ich weiß ) etc.


----------

